# Authors here at Kindleboards



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone,

This topic on authors here at the Kindleboards was started in another thread. I split it out here with its own heading so people could more easily find the info. L

Off the top of my head (please add to the list if I miss anyone):

Jeff Hepple, _Gone for a Soldier _and _Treasure of La Malinche vol. 1 and 2_
Mike Hicks, _In Her Name_
Anne Brooke, _Thorn in the Flesh, Pink Champagne and Apple Juice_
Al Past,_ Distant Cousin_ and its sequels
Rick Reed, _IM, Deadly Vision, High Risk, In the Blood, A Face Without A Heart_
P.A. Brown, _L. A. Heat, L. A. Mischief_
Dianne Salerni, _High Spirits_
Stephanie Rose, _A Night in Paradise_ (short story)
James Martin, _The Hunter_
Leslie Nicoll, Joshua Tallent and DeLancey Nicoll, _The Amazon Kindle FAQ_
Sig Rosenblum, _Assignment in Antibua_, _Spymaster: 'Wild Bill' Donovan, Father of the CIA_, _Julius Caesar: A Brief Biography_
Chris Bauer, _Scars on the Face of God_: _The Devil's Bible_
Rye James, _The Assassin, Escape, Bounty Hunter_
Floyd M. Orr, _The Last Horizon: Feminine Sexuality & The Class System, Timeline of America: Sound Bytes from the Consumer Culture_
Trixie Stiletto, erotic romance author. Kindle titles include _Guilty Intentions, Perfect Bound _and _Hot Off the Presses_
Libby Cone, _War on the Margins_
David J. Guyton, _Mighty Hammer Down_
James D. Best, _The Shopkeeper, The Shut Mouth Society_
M. Andrew Sprong, _Haley Cork _and _the Blue Door_
Catherine M. Wilson, _When Women Were Warriors, books I, II, & III_
Dave A. Vance, 5900+ _Cocktail Recipes and Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds_
Saundra McDavid, _Sumerity_
Staton Rabin, _OH BOY! The Life and Music of Rock 'n' Roll Pioneer Buddy Holly_
Harvey Chute, _Zune for Dummies_
Juliet Waldron, _Mozart's Wife_
Mark Coker, _Boob Tube_, with Lesleyann Coker
K.A. Thompson, _Charybdis, As Simple As That, It's Not About the Cookies, Finding Father Rabbit_
Boyd Morrison, _The Ark, The Palmyra Impact, The Adamas Blueprint_
Yale R. Jaffee, _Advantage Disadvantage_
R.J. Keller, _Waiting for Spring_
Dennis Batchelder, _Soul Identity_
Kevis Hendrickson, _The Legend of Witch Bane, Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter)_
Julian Traas, _The Rebirth of Rhin_
Edward C. Patterson, _The Jade Owl Series, Bobby's Trace_ and eight other Kindle books
Julian Traas, _The Rebirth of Rhin_
L.C. Evans, _Night Camp_
Jon F. Merz, _Parallax, Vicarious_
Glenn G. Thater, _The Gateway, The Fallen Angle, Harbinger of Doom_
Michael Balkind, _Sudden Death_
Debra Purdy Kong, _Taxed to Death, Fatal Encryption_
Alex Beecroft, _Captain's Surrender, False Colors, Blessed Isle_
Carolyn Kephart, _Wysard, Lord Brother_
Carol Hanrahan, _Baling_
Trish Lamoree, _Painting the Roses Red, Never Smile at a Crocodile, The Crow and The Unicorn (Lamoree Fables)_
Margaret Lake, _Ariana's Pride_
Maureen Miller, _Widow's Tale, Rogue Wave_
C. S. Marks, _Elfhunter, Fire-Heart, Ravenshade_
Marilyn Meredith, _Deputy Tempe Crabtree series, Kindred Spirits (latest)_, writing as F.M. Meredith, _Rocky Bluff PD crime series_
Melanie Nowak, _The Vampire Trilogy: Almost Human_
Anthony S. Policastro, _Dark End of the Spectrum, Absence of Faith_
K.L. Romo, _Is Harvey Dunne?_
Brendan Carroll, _Red Cross of Gold series, including Knight of Death and seven other books_
Tanya Parker Mills, _The Reckoning_
J Dean, _The Summoning of Clade Josso_
Celia Hayes, _To Truckee's Trail, The Adelsverein Trilogy_
Rebecca Lerwill, _Relocating Mia, The Acronym_
Dawson Vosburg,_ Double Life_
Holly Christine, _The Nine Lives of Clemenza_
Charles Emery, _Dad, Dog, and Fish_
Tanner Artesz, _Shadow of the Ghost, Legacy of the Ghost_
Dennis Mahagin, _Grand Mal_
William Woodall, _The Prophet of Rain, Beneath a Star-Blue Sky, Cry for the Moon_
Dave Dykema, _Stalker, Wrong Number_
Steve Hendry, _Leapfrog_
Jay A. Stout, _Miss Kitty, Rocky and the Immortals_
Elmore Hammes _The Cloud, The Twenty Dollar Bill ebook_ and two other books
Julie H. Ferguson, _Book Magic_
Jack Stewart, _The Caliphate_
Suzanne Allain, _Mr. Malcolm's List, Incognito_
Brian D. Horne, _The Testing Police_
L.K. Campbell, _Front Page News, A Soldier's Love, Gold Star Wife, A Different Tune_
Justin Hollatz, _The Drabtown Series_
Sierra Rose, _Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke_
Steven Harper, _Dreamer, Nightmare_
Preston DuBose, _Buried Tales of Pinebox, Texas_
C.L. Moyer, _Convincing Sky_
Maria Hooley, _Sojurner_
Lee Goldberg, _Diagnosis Murder: The Last Word (and many other books)_
Robert Walker, _Dead On, Children of Salem_
Jeff Bach, _Down the River Up the Road_
Gary Taylor, _Luggage by Kroger_
Tommy Jonq, _Gemini Tiger_
Michael C. Greer, _Carmella Jackson: Manifest Vampire_
John Pearson, _Learn Me Good_
Gem Sivad, _Wolf's Tender, Intimate Strangers_
J.E. Johnson, _The Legend of Oescienne_
John Hartness, _Returning the Favor and other slices of life_
Daniel Powell, _An Autumn Harvest_
Jim Chambers, _Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties_
Christopher Meeks, _The Middle-Aged Man and the Sea, Months and Seasons_
Keith Melton, _Blood Vice_
Kelly Huddleston, _Alone in the Company of Others_
Kristan Hoffman, _Twenty-Somewhere_
E.N. Holland, _Taming Groomzilla, Our One and Only_ 
Erastes, _Transgressions, Frost Fair, Standish_
Armen Chakmakjian, _Urtaru_
Maria E. Schneider, _Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom, Catch an Honest Thief_
Damian Santiago, _Erotic Tales_
Alan Baxter, _RealmShift, MageSign_
Jane Bled, _Master Book 1: Crimson, Poison_
Nicolas Ambrose, _A Small Matter of Destiny_
Cassandra Curtis, _Shifting Tides: Song of the Sea, Black Magic Woman, The Midnight Effect_
Kathi Wallace, _Assiniboin Girl_
Eric Christopherson, _Crack-Up_
Randolph Lalonde, _Spinward Fringe Series, First Light Chronicles Trilogy_
Anne Lebrecht, _(did not give me names of her books in PM)_
Michael F. Stewart, _24 Bones_
Brad Marlowe, _Sleepwalker: The Last Sandman_
Chris J, _The "End of Days" Cycle_
Anna Murray, _Unbroken Hearts, Untamed Hearts_
Denny Swartzlander, _Eleganta: A Novel of Fairykind_
Deborah J. Ledford, _Staccato_
Paul Clayton, _Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam, White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke_
Tom Hoobler, _Be Careful What You Witch For_
Kelly Abell, _Sealed in Lies, Haunted Destiny_
Linda Welch, _Along Came a Demon_
K. Raven Rozier, _Last Door, Iron Desire: The Legacy of Notre Dame Football Coach Frank Leahy_
Heather Parker, _Middlewitch_
G. Hugh Bodell, _Treachery in Turtle Bay_
Alan Hutcheson, _Boomerang_
Ricky Sides, _Birth of the Peacekeepers_
K.L. Brady, _The Bum Magnet_
Kristen J. Tsetsi, _Carol's Aquarium, Home Front_
Steve Anderson, _Besserwisser: A Novel_
Wendy Raven McNair, _Asleep, Awake_
Pati Nagle, _The Betrayal_, P.G. Nagle, _Glorieta Pass_
Arne L. Bue, _Night of the Tustumena, Baxter Bog Interlude_
Alex Stone, _Hauling Checks_
Bryan Gilmer, _Felonious Jazz, Kill the Story_
Mark Asher, _Humphrey was Here, Old Friends: Great Dogs on the Good Life_
Joseph Rhea, _Cyberdrome_
David Edger, _Islamic Radicalism and Global Jihad_
Shelley Stout, _Radium Halos, A Novel About the Radium Dial Painters_
Matthew Eldridge, _Saint Nicholas, the Christmas Story_
Victoria Lane, _Shattered Images_
Mark R. Probst, _The Filly, Not to Reason Why_
Adele Clagett, _The Legend of the Seahawk_
Reese Reed, _Childproofed_
T.C. Beacham, _Escaping Celia, Leave Me Gasping_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is from the forum decorum...please read and remember. Thanks!

- Authors: We are fortunate to have quite a few authors who have joined KindleBoards. Here are some guidelines about getting the word out about your books:
- You may post one thread about your book, in the Book Bazaar board. You can use that thread to introduce your book, include a brief review, etc.
- Do not post your book in other boards, or in the Book Bazaar's Free Books or Bargains Books threads.
- We have a Link Maker (see the top of the screen). Authors are strongly encouraged to use the link maker to include a link with a cover of their book, which takes interested folks directly to Amazon where people can read reviews, sample the book and buy it if they want.
- Do not "bump" your thread with the word "bump" or through similar tactics. You are welcome to keep your thread "lively" by posting information about your book (reviews, author interviews, etc.) and of course, you can always reply to comments from others in the thread.
- Do not re-post Amazon reviews here. If you do have reviews of your book at other sites, you may include a link (don't repost the whole review) to that site.
- You may list your book, and a small graphic if desired, in your forum signature.
- Some authors have had contests or promotions to publicize their book. If you are interested in doing that, please PM a moderator to make sure the promotion is in line with forum guidelines.
- If you are interested in leading a "read with the author" book club, please PM Betsy to discuss.
* - We have a thread with "Authors here at KindleBoards" that includes a running list of authors. If you would like your name to be added to that list, please send Leslie a PM.*
- For more author-related tips and guidelines related to these boards, see this excellent post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6405.msg132546.html#msg132546


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have modified this thread, to include only the author listing and forum decorum rules. I have also locked it. If you want to be included on the list, please send me a PM. I tend to do the additions in batches so if your name isn't added immediately, don't panic. I will get to it. If there are any authors here at KindleBoards who are missing from the list right now (I just added to it) please send me a message and I will add you.

Please note: I am trying to keep each author's entry to one line, so if you have written dozens of books, pick one or two of your favorite titles for listing. 

If you have any questions, please send me a PM. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod and maintainer of the author list


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since the original list was getting very long, I decide to start a new post for Authors Here at KindleBoards.

David Dalglish, _The Weight of Blood_
Laurel Jaguar, _Big Skye Ranch_
J. Gregory Smith, _Final Price_
Patrick L. Halliwell, _Bosozoku and Other Stories of Japan; The Honest MBA and Other Selected Humor_
Susanne O'Leary _did not include book titles in PM_
Darrell Knight, _Buffalo Airways_
J.T. Cummins, _Cobblestones; Weaker Sex; The Jitters_
Suzy Witten, _The Afflicted Girls_
Chris Cihlar, _Primary Victim; The Grilled Cheese Madonna_
David Derrico, _Right Ascension; Declination_
April Capil, _did not include book titles in PM_
Jonathan Sturak, _Clouded Rainbow_
Claude Limoges, _The Seasoning of Rebecca_
Scott Nicholson, _The Red Church; Burial to Follow_
Meryl McQueen, _Wrapped (and many other titles)_
Carla Capshaw, _did not include book titles in PM_
Amy Stewart, _The Last Bookstore in America_
Lotus Landry, _Skookum Man_
Kolina Topel, _Royal Blood_
Liam James Leaven, _On the Origins of Joy Boy's Chasm_
Robin Reed, _Xanthan Gumm; Powers vs. Power_
Richard Jackson, _The Gift of Fury; Fall from Grace_
PV Lundqvist, _Not Just for Breakfast Anymore_
Christopher Finlan, _Not a Fire Exit_
Bryan Alaspa, _After the Snowfall_
Dave Morehouse, _Psalter for the 21st Century_
Nicola Furlong, _A Hemorrhaging of Souls; Youdunit Whodunit! How to Write Mysteries_
S.K. Gray, _Snapshots_
R.M. Putnam, _Destiny's Warriors_
L.K. Gardner-Griffie, _Misfit McCabe; Nowhere Feels Like Home_
Rebecca Forster, _Hostile Witness; Silent Witness; Privileged Witness_
Gary Ballard, _Under the Amoral Bridge_
Donna Fasano, _The Merry-Go-Round_
Scott L. Collins, _Day's End_

Please PM me with any changes or corrections. Thanks!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Jeff has taken over the list for authors and created two threads that are much more organized than this: one by genre and one which is an alphabetical order master list. I have stickied both of those and unstickied this one. If you want to be added to the threads, see the instructions within the threads themselves or send Jeff a PM. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------

